# Tennessee Newby



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource from NE Tennessee!


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Matt903 (Apr 8, 2013)

Welcome to the wonderful world of beekeeping!


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

Welcome TN Turkey Man; so let the fun begin . . . even more than you've had already. :banana:


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome neighbor!


----------



## TN Turkey man (Jan 20, 2014)

I look forward to bugging Ya'll about all the new adventures in my new hobby although my wife says I have too many hobbies now. Go figure?


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

Don't worry Turkey Man, Turkey Mam will be very excited when she sees the bucket loads of honey you bring home. Instead of her Turkey Man, she will be calling you her Honey Man.


----------



## bbrowncods (Oct 10, 2012)

LOL! Tell her you could take up Golf instead.

Welcome!


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome from Ten Mile! 

There are members of Cherokee Beekeepers in Athens that also belong to Ocoee Beekeepers. Lots of help and experience in the area.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome turkey man


----------



## reidflys (Jan 14, 2011)

welcome to beesource, there are a ton of us from tennessee on here.

i know a lot of people down in cleveland tn,
tell me if you come across one of the old Hardwick stoves they use to make down there
Have a great time with the bees


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## TN Turkey man (Jan 20, 2014)

Yep, I saw the Cherokee Beekeepers on facebook and on searching for clubs online. They meet at the Co-op in Athens and I drove up there Saturday after a working day at the hunting grounds and looked at what Bee stuff they had to offer all Kelley stuff looked like.
I think I may go to their meeting too it is the last week of the month and Polk county meeting is Tuesday 1/21/14


----------



## TN Turkey man (Jan 20, 2014)

welcome to beesource, there are a ton of us from tennessee on here.

i know a lot of people down in cleveland tn,
tell me if you come across one of the old Hardwick stoves they use to make down there
Have a great time with the bees 

My Grandpaw worked over 35 years at Hardwick stove and I will keep my eyes open for a relic stove.
Thanks for the Welcome


----------



## TN Turkey man (Jan 20, 2014)

Took a trip down to Lafayette, Georgia today since I didn't work for holiday and visited an Apiary supply store. Yep got me a brand new clean white jacket/veil combo and five frames w/foundation for my home built nuke box.
I'm looking forward to going to my first Beekeeping club meeting now.
Still a lot of work to do before April on preparing for the bees.
And Turkey season opener the same week.


----------

